# Best oral for oral only cycle



## Phoe2006 (Jun 11, 2013)

OK so I have a Buddy who is deathly afraid of needles despite the fact that he has tattoos smh. Anyways he's been asking me about different things to add but does not want to do injections for some odd reason Idk? What do y'all think he I should point him in the direction towards? He's an ex college football player and is pretty ripped for never taking anything at all. I suggested var but maybe you guys have a different opinion? His diets pretty spot on and is around 30 been working out since highschool football. I've never ran an oral only cycle anyone with experience?


----------



## Big-John (Jun 11, 2013)

I would not recommend it at all.  Here is an example.. TBol is one of the safest orals out there and you are over doing it around 100mg a day because of your kidneys and liver and it is going to suppress his natural test to. IMO its just not worth it. If he wants to start a cycle he should pin and run 500mg a test a week for 10-12 weeks.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 11, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 11, 2013)

I've tried convincing him but he keeps insisting that he hates needles and I told him to run test as well. Just thought someone might've known someone at some point that was there as well. But thanks for the input.


----------



## djvandal (Jun 11, 2013)

if he hates needles he isnt ready for gear


----------



## MightyJohn (Jun 12, 2013)

I know alot will flamed but if he's too big of a pussy for stix..."anadrol thats all"


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks John for the help many of y'all might know me from other boards and know I'm not referring to myself. I know a lot of people talk about themselves in second person to not incriminate themselves but this is not the case here. Just trying to help a friend bridge the gap from the normal supps you'd buy at the store. I actually talked to him about test and he said he'd consider it but not to promising. That's why I figured someone here might've gone through this with someone they knew.


----------



## Nattydread (Jun 12, 2013)

If he's lean enough maybe try and show/tell him bout slin pins. Maybe by seeing the smaller needle he be game to try a test only cycle.
Just my 2cents bro.

I had a buddy do a oral test only cycle back in the day. He used if I remember the name I think it was andriol caps pharma grade. They were easy to get in mex back then. Don't know about know.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm a total ass hole- i usually say some thing along the lines of 
"Well go ahead and continue to be a lil weak bitch, I jab my ass once a week and lift and eat like a maniac and grow"

After a week of feeling like shit, they usually come around and say "ok ok I'll do it"


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 12, 2013)

Dbol,drol, Halo.. nothing wrong with that. Andriol takes too many tabs to benefit. Hell drink some winny.. Drink some real m1t .lots a choices .


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jun 12, 2013)

personally i tink anavar or dbol are the best oral only cycles.


----------



## FordFan (Jun 12, 2013)

I would say dbol or anadrol. That way about 2 wks in he will see how it's working.  Then when you tell him he'll keep his gains better using test, maybe he will do it.

Otherwise screw it. He'mll figure out one day.


----------



## BIG D (Jun 12, 2013)

nothing, run a test base with it!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 12, 2013)

FordFan said:


> I would say dbol or anadrol. That way about 2 wks in he will see how it's working.  Then when you tell him he'll keep his gains better using test, maybe he will do it.
> 
> Otherwise screw it. He'mll figure out one day.



Probably the best way to convert him right there thnx


----------



## vpiedu (Jun 12, 2013)

first of all i would not recommend this to anyone who was not experienced and maybe just experimenting. the reason i say that is that if he is not willing to do the best thing for him at this point is he going to take all of the proper precautions such as milk thistle or liver 52 and run a proper PCT which in all cases should include HCG which he is going to have to pin. having said all of that i do agree with IB in that there many choices for all oral cycles but again i wouldn't ever recommend any of them to a novice. hope he makes the right choice. glad he has someone looking out for him like you, hope he eventually listens to you. good luck bro!


VP


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 12, 2013)

I've always liked 

Methyl-DHT (m1t)
Tbol 

Both amazing orals, both very dry lean gains.


----------



## BigBob (Jun 12, 2013)

There is the sublingual test prop option. But Ip made those and I dont know if any sources still carry it. I still have some and use it for a pre workout boost. But The sub Q route works great for test. 
As for Orals I love anadrol and Halo. Any of the dht based ones. They just dont make me bloat so much.


----------



## FordFan (Jun 12, 2013)

Almost forgot.....androgel!  Not sure if any sponsors have topical test or not. But it's out there.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 12, 2013)

Vpiedu hit that right ..most important things other than some oral AAS is the protection and recovery compounds needed . To me if you have none don't bother.. Good catch Vpiedu...Ib


----------



## pieguy (Jun 12, 2013)

I would do dbol and anadrol personally due to availability and the way they work well together. You really need a test derivative like dbol to avoid feeling like shit once HPTA suppressio kicks in and 50mg of dbol is great androgen replacement. 

8 weeks of 50mg dbol, 100mg anadrol would probably get you some solid gains. PCT correctly with some aromasin, clomid/torem and i bet you'd keep half. happens all the time, even if people don't want to admit it.


----------



## thebrick (Jun 13, 2013)

I vote tbol but really he needs to get over his fear of pins. Haven't many of us been there the first time?


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 13, 2013)

Does your friend enjoy roller coasters by chance?.....  A first oral only cycle is so dramatic gainwise and equally depressing on the come off. I rarely have seen anyone keep much of the gains of a drol or dbol only run even with good ptc . I would say anavar or winstrol.    If he has never used any aas how bout 250 mg test per week and train and eat right. That needle fear thing is kinda pissin me off he is a grown man right?I mean i didnt flinch when getting shots at like 5yrs old doctor would do all these idiotic airplane noisesa nd look over here distractions 
I finally say you don't have to do all that just give me the shot.5yr old child with bigger balls than an adult male? So if he needed a life saving shot it might be a tough decision? Slap the fuck out of him .J/K   T


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 13, 2013)

If he is as lean as you say, tell him he can use slin pins.  Not near as intimidating as an
 1 1/2"x21g skewer.  Show him how small they are and how easy and painless it is.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 13, 2013)

ROOFYS and u pin him ..


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 13, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> If he is as lean as you say, tell him he can use slin pins.  Not near as intimidating as an
> 1 1/2"x21g skewer.  Show him how small they are and how easy and painless it is.



Tell him to use a slin pin and that he should pin Lats and Traps LoL


----------



## tri-terror (Jun 13, 2013)

Ler him do whatever he wants to and fuck himself up.  Sometimes that's the only way to learn...


----------

